# States where pit bulls are illegal



## deleted user (Apr 24, 2013)

So my furry nomad happens to be a pit bull ( extremely friendly of course ) and last time I traveled with him, I didn't have any problems in the areas that they were illegal, but I'm thinking I just got lucky. Doe anyone have experience traveling with pits in areas such as Denver? Have you ever got harassed? If so, what do you recommend?


----------



## Nanaki (Apr 24, 2013)

logystyk said:


> So my furry nomad happens to be a pit bull ( extremely friendly of course ) and last time I traveled with him, I didn't have any problems in the areas that they were illegal, but I'm thinking I just got lucky. Doe anyone have experience traveling with pits in areas such as Denver? Have you ever got harassed? If so, what do you recommend?



I never went through anywhere with my pit where it was illegal, I did end up finding him an awesome home though because I was really concerned about that too, I was on my way to Denver at the time and didn't want anything bad to happen to him. But, I have friends who have gone through places where it is illegal, all I know is in Denver they pretty much tell you to get the fuck out of town with your dog and maybe give you a ticket. Other places I hear they're more severe about it, like Haver? (I think thats the towns name? I know thats wrong, I can't remember..) Montana they pretty much don't give a fuck and take your dog and put him down, then toss you in jail for a night or two. But thats just what I heard from a kid who had a really good knack of getting himself in trouble with the cops all the time. So I don't know. But maybe this helped a little?


----------



## Nanaki (Apr 25, 2013)

On that note.. .....daaaawwwwwww!!!!

http://wliabl.tumblr.com/post/47690685884/cute-3


----------



## deleted user (Apr 25, 2013)

lol ya I've seen that before. So cute.


----------



## Shakou (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd recommend staying far, far away from Denver with your Pit Bull if you know what's good for him. Denver is ruthless to Pit Bulls and their owners, even if you're simply passing through. I've heard some pretty horrible stories about people who have gone through Denver with their dogs, only intending to stay a night or two, and having their Pit Bulls taken away and killed and the owners facing a fine.


----------



## deleted user (Apr 26, 2013)

Ya no urge to go anywhere in colorado. Mainly going to be staying on the 40.


----------



## Nanaki (May 2, 2013)

Denver shouldn't scare you away the whole state of Colorado. There is some cool shit there, Denver kinda sucks anyway lol


----------



## meathook (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah pits are only a problem in Denver, not all of CO. Lets see, I've probably gotten the most shit for having a pit bull in Ontario, Thunder Bay was the worst but the whole province hates pits. No one knows the actual laws, even the cops, and everyone in Canada is scared of them. They're required to be muzzled a lot of places too, like Nanaimo.


----------



## Shakou (Sep 13, 2013)

They're illegal in Denver and Aurora, though I don't think Aurora will kill your dog just for passing through.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Oct 8, 2015)

If ANYONE ever tried to take my dog, I would end up with bigger problems than a ticket. I'd most likely end up with a murder charge.


----------



## milkhauler (Oct 8, 2015)

Pitbulls are not dangerous. Its the douche owners who need locked up. They exploit the fact pitbulls are the most loyal breeds know to man. They will do anything to please thier masters, including being ordered to attack someone or another dog. Any dog not trained properly will be vicious and territorial. Those libtards think banning a certain breed of dog will solve the social issuses of other dogs too? Roflmao! 

[emoji35]


----------



## notacarniegirl (Apr 30, 2017)

milkhauler said:


> Pitbulls are not dangerous. Its the douche owners who need locked up. They exploit the fact pitbulls are the most loyal breeds know to man. They will do anything to please thier masters, including being ordered to attack someone or another dog. Any dog not trained properly will be vicious and territorial. Those libtards think banning a certain breed of dog will solve the social issuses of other dogs too? Roflmao!
> 
> [emoji35]


I know this is a really old post but I gotta say THANK YOU SO MUCH for saying what every Pitt bull owner knows so well. Only ignorant jackasses think Pitts are mean. My babies are big sissy lalas.


----------

